# Just the Beast Under Your Bed



## Battou (Jul 16, 2009)

Taken (Handheld) with stacked Tiffen macro filters on Hoya 81A on Nikkor 50mm _f_/2 on Nikon FM, ASA 200 (uncropped full frame)






Bigger Here

His name is Martok, Sadly he passed away shortly after I originally published this image, Oct 14, 2008 - Dec 26, 2008


----------



## dwol (Jul 16, 2009)

awww, quite sad. a nice image though. love the lighting.


----------



## Battou (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank you


----------

